# Cypress bunk bed



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Other than my Timber work this I think this is one of my coolest projects. Hope ya'll like it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

A very cool project indeed. Awesome work. Be sure to post a picture with the mattresses in it. i would love to see the finished bed. Great stuff.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Those look cool. Been looking at bunk bed plans myself. I am a couple years away yet but can definitely see them in my future.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very clever and unique design. I like it a lot. Well done. My only concern is the pointy posts that might be a hazard if whomever climbs the ladder falls on one. Sounds far fetched...but hey...it could happen.

Are you planning any matching accessory furniture?












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

At first I'm thinking "Wow, look at that bed!" , then it's "Wow, look at the size of the shop!"

Fantastic design, well done. I've heard others talk of cypress, I didn't realize how nice it looks.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a very cool bunk bed design. That cypress looks very nice. I've never used it. It looks open pored like an oak or ash. Would that be accurate? I cant wait to see the finish applied. It almost looks like something that would go in a castle themed bedroom to me. It resembles a castle to me. If I were a kid I'd go nuts over it for sure. Hell, I'm not a kid and I'd take the top bunk now!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cool!!! You know I love cypress! 

Very unique design. What was the inspiration?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

that is sweet. looks heavy as hell. i would also have concern's about the points on the posts.
what do you plan using for a finish?


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful bed. Nice design on the rails and apron (?).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like that a lot. I am expecially fond of cypress. It is rather soft for most furniture projects, but should work great for this.

What are the dimensions of the bed? My first thought was that it is taller than standard for a bunk bed.

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

JMC,

If you want to make it look like sinker I can send you the simple stain recipe... 

These Picts are before and after... 

I give this out very sparingly, it's only for talented cypress aficionados! Lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow!! I like it!!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments. To start with it wasn't my design, it was a freind of my clients who is an architect. The points are slightly sanded to soften them. The finish will be kinda like a white pickling as are the walls that were done with the t&g 1x6's from the cypress tree they had to cut down to add a sun room. The wood is soft and would'nt be my choice of woods for this project but I beleive I took all of the precautions possible. It can be disasembled "carefully with 3 or 4 people", the bottom support beams are attatched to the post with the old style hooks but I made longer steel pins than what came with the rockler sets for the rail side because I did not trust the wood. The inside diminsions are 3'3"x6'3". It's 12.5" from floor to top of lower support beam and 4'7.5" from floor to top of upper support beam, 6'3" to top of point on post. I lost my tail on it but it was a pleasure to build. It had 225 man hrs in it with all of the planing, gluing up, mortise & tenons, etc...


----------

